# 3D Ebene in Photoshop CS4 Extended nach 3d PDF



## LuderShooter (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche im moment einen Weg, wie ich eine in Photoshop bearbeitet 3D Ebene (Original kommt aus Cinema 4D) in ein 3D PDF wandeln kann. Ich habe bereits alle möglichen Exportformate ausprobiert (3D/3D Ebene exportieren/dea;u3d;obj). Diese Dateien habe ich dann in Acrobat Pro Extended geöffnet. Teilweise funktioniert der Import auch. Allerdings fehlen z.B. Bumpmaps, Glanzlicht Maps, sowie die Umgebung Map. Teilweise werden auch nicht alle Objekte importiert.

Kennt jemand diese Problem und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Objekt 1:1 in den Acrobat zu bekommen?

P.S. Ich habe im Moment den Acrobat zur Erstellung des PDF's gewählt. Wenn es auch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt aus Photoshop ein 3D PDF zu erstellen - nur her damit. Ziel ist ganz einfach aus dem Photoshop Dokument eine 3D PDF zu erzeugen, was genau so aussieht wie im Photoshop.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße Dominic


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2009)

Hi,
wenn du doch im Besitz der Acrobst 3D Version bist kannst du da nicht über den Distiller aus PS herraus eine 3D PDF drucken?

Gruß


----------

